# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  SQL Query Error - LONG datatype

## hype1999

I am using this sql query below to bring back results based upon LONG field.

"select test from all_data where test like 'AC%';"

"ERROR at line 1: ORA-00932: inconsistent datatypes "

Is there a way to accomplish this?

----------


## rmiao

What's data type of test column?

----------


## hype1999

Thanks for the quick reply.

Test is a LONG data type field.

----------


## rmiao

Is it numeric data type?

----------


## hype1999

No, it is not a numeric data type.

----------


## rmiao

Which rdbms do you use?

----------


## hype1999

Oracle 9i is the rdbms I use.

----------

